# New Member TAC talk!



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

bwagner71.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State and love the pictures


----------



## Bearbrian (Sep 9, 2016)

Welcome! From pa


----------



## bwagner71 (Sep 24, 2021)

were any of you Pa. people at Seven Springs?


----------



## Broken Arrow 1162 (10 mo ago)

Welcome from SW PA !!


----------



## arrowsonpoint (7 mo ago)

Looks like you had a blast! Welcome!


----------



## Brush Mountain Archery (Jan 6, 2022)

Welcone
We had a crew of 6 from central PA there


----------



## bwagner71 (Sep 24, 2021)

Brush Mountain Archery said:


> Welcone
> We had a crew of 6 from central PA there


Nice, it was definitely an incredible time. We’re you all pleased with the courses and the target layouts? We really liked some of the shots thru the trees, bushes, etc. cannot wait to go back.


----------



## Brush Mountain Archery (Jan 6, 2022)

Yeah it was laid out pretty good we all enjoyed it we did 2 shoots prime and something else not sure which


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bwagner71 (Sep 24, 2021)

Brush Mountain Archery said:


> Yeah it was laid out pretty good we all enjoyed it we did 2 shoots prime and something else not sure which


I was fortunate enough to start Thursday and stay all four days. We shot Nock on, Prime, Leupold, and we were supposed to shoot Sitka the last day, but we bailed early


----------



## drewbob85 (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bearbrian (Sep 9, 2016)

bwagner71 said:


> were any of you Pa. people at Seven Springs?


I didn’t make it but next year I will! I did run into the two gentlemen in your second pic this last weekend at a shoot in Elizabethtown


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Welcome aboard Sir


----------



## Dtseemans (Aug 3, 2020)

7 springs was a blast! Cant wait for next year! Starting a dedicated bow build for it already!


----------



## XtremeFOC (Jul 12, 2015)

Welcome to AT


----------



## XtremeFOC (Jul 12, 2015)

Greetings from PA


----------



## scosmi (7 mo ago)

Welcome. That looks really fun. I've been thinking of getting into a league of some sort to get more reps in.


----------

